# Rhom broke the reproductive branch



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Dang, just got home and my bigger Rhom broke the reproductive branch on my new sword.

I just put it in monday, I used some fertilizer,the baby swords were already starting to get lots of new white roots.I have had this rhom about a month,and just threw some feeders in there,never gave him any before.Since there are no more, I think he was hunting today....lol...

I think Im gonna clip the 4 little guys and see if they make it.

How long you think it will be before I get another reproductive branch??


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It depends on your plant's growth.If your plant is developed quickly then in no time you will have more baby swords...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I was looking at the plant today,looks like I already had 2 more of these branches sprouting out


----------

